# Yard Haunters = Sex Offenders?



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Zombie-F said:


> Before anyone gets riled up over the contents of the below link, be aware that the church and web site associated with this link are FICTIONAL ENTITIES. The Landover Baptist Church is meant to parody the extreme religious right. Here is a Wikipedia article on them:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Landover_Baptist_Church


I was unsure where to post this, and maybe it's been posted before...not sure...haven't read everything on the forum...yet, but working on it!

Anyway...my jaw dropped open when I read this! At first I thought it might be someone's "clever" way of drawing attention to their haunt...NOT.

I can't believe people are so ignorant...ok, yes I can...

http://www.landoverbaptist.net/showthread.php?t=51396


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

might be one of the topics you don't want to post on here.. don't want to get into fights about religion and wackos


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Well garsh darn it, now they've figured me out. I might as well hang it up and give away all my props. But seriously though, I'm surprised this guy is in Iowa. When I was reading it I thought he was going to be from a southern state. Down here people try to use relgion to close us down. Where he's telling people to destroy haunts, and call the police on a haunt, I think the police will be hauling off the the vandal.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

There are nutbags in every group. It seems that forum is where the nutbags of that group hang out. 
I'm quite happy if no-one from that forum ever shows up on my lawn.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
one less grave to dig.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I read three pages of that psychotic weirdness before I finally got to a point that I couldn't take any more. Seriously, what kind of moron believes that insanity?


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I like how the forum bans members and lists them as assured eternal damnation. Wow just wow. And this is where us Christians apologize for the ignorance and self absorption of some people who believe they are mightier than others. It saddens me that such hate and bigotry exists especially from those who are in positions of leadership. 

Best to ignore and probably lock the thread so people don't get all upset and agitated over a topic clearly on religion.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

That was one I hadn't seen before. This seems to be pretty similar to the Westoboro Baptist Church (not a real religious outfit, but a front) in their way-out-in-left-field uneducated opinions and assumptions. God bless America and for the freedom to give these people a voice for their free speech. Not matter how off it is. 

I won't post my true opinion of this organization, it will defininitely be removed. I will remain eternally damned, but I will have friends.


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

After looking around the rest of the forum, i highly doubt that this site is real. All of the profile pics are generic stock photos or come up on Google image results. Plus a lot of what was "posted" on there sounded like it was poking fun of christian beliefs.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

I say we all go join that forum....evil laugh.... 

The pic in that article is of TK421's yard... before his re-model.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I hadn't noticed the responces. The first time I just read the articule. The posts are hilarious. It's really to funny to believe.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

CreeepyCathy said:


> I say we all go join that forum....evil laugh....
> 
> The pic in that article is of TK421's yard... before his re-model.


I'd do that, but I hate to think of the kind of spam I'd be getting. But I'm game if everybody else is. 

I love the top of the page "Like us on Facebook Or burn in Hell" I plan on using that line.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm in just to see the ban title under my username.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

This knocked the wind out of me. I'm overwhelmed with a feeling of sadness after reading that post. I don't know what else to say.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

CreeepyCathy said:


> I say we all go join that forum....evil laugh....


Although it would be fun... and funny... I am kidding. I wouldn't want a group of those people coming over here and getting me riled up.   If it's even real.... hoping it ain't..

(That is my official disclaimer so I am not liable... But, if y'all really join, let me know.   )


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Ugg, black eye for Iowa! I got a kick out of him saying go home and watch Two and a Half Men--- which is rife with sex! Also noted one of the signs of a deviate is not being a member of a "Bible-believing Baptist Church". Other religious organizations need not apply!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Just goes to show that there are wackos at every end of the spectrum.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Ramonadona said:


> I was unsure where to post this, and maybe it's been posted before...not sure...haven't read everything on the forum...yet, but working on it!
> 
> Anyway...my jaw dropped open when I read this! At first I thought it might be someone's "clever" way of drawing attention to their haunt...NOT.
> 
> ...





Onewish1 said:


> might be one of the topics you don't want to post on here.. don't want to get into fights about religion and wackos


*sigh* I may as well throw this in. Sadly, this doesn't surprise me and like all of you I'm shocked that they aren't from westborough.

Onewish, no worries here. we get those kinds of things all the time, so I'm just gonna climb up on my soap box.

This is nothing new to me, I'm a Christian and am setting up a yard haunt. And I have for years. I got the 'you're a satanist line' from one of my mom's closest friends. I know the bible pretty well by now and am also very devout to my God.

These people are no better then those religious fanatics in westboro. And I'll be the first to say that should anybody even think about vandalizing my property, I'll happily bring out my husky, my 6 ft brother, and my sharpest knife and go after those futher muckers myself.

I won't go on a rant or lecture, but I will say this. I look at these religious fanatics the same way that Muslim's look at Al Queda. They aren't true Christians at all.

And yeah, I'll happily join that site and annoy the heck out of those nut cases. Just say the word.

Okay, I'm off my soap box. Now where did my blood pressure medication go?


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Dear Jesus, save me from Your followers...


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Kevin, those aren't true followers. They're extremists and that is all they are.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

They are hypocrites, anyone who's been to Sunday School knows that. Real Christians don't hate.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Guys,

I have to point out that the Landover Baptist Church is a fictional church meant to parody the extreme religious right. Here is a Wikipedia article on them:





In addition to that, even had this been real, we forbid topics related to religion and politics on this forum. They are topics that tend to be too volatile for this forum.

We also ask that if anything out there like this is real, please don't sign up simply to stir the pot. It's unlikely you will enlighten anyone or change anyone's mind, and even more likely you will get them all riled up and possibly bring them to our doorstep on HauntForum, making these people an issue myself and the moderators have to deal with.


----------

